# Newbie



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum here. I have spent a little time looking over the forum and love the atmosphere of this forum  I also recognize a lot of you; great to see you all again. I joined today to learn more about the milking machines that everyone uses on their goats as I am looking at getting one. I raise Nubians, Toggenburgs, and LaManchas in the Volunteer state and I am really happy to be here.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Welcome! It's great to have you join us.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

:thankyou


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to DGI.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to DGI!
Theresa


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you both.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome!

Vicki in NC


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. I am really enjoying reading these threads


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Both.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome to DGI!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks K-Ro.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Katie and welcome to the forum!!!!
Lynn


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Katie - Welcome to DGI!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you both.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Katie, nice to meet you. Welcome!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

Hello Katie,
Warm welcome to you. 
Carol


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone and Thank you


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Hiya Katie and welcome to DGI!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Welcome again.  ...So how many goats do you have? How long have you had them?


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Audra!! I think I have seen you before :laughcry

Well I have raised goats all my life- but some of the ones I have in my herd are "semi-new". When I got them they were in good shape other than being copper deficent so we are still working on that. Right now I have 25 LaMancha and LaMancha crosses, 4 Toggs, and 8Nubians, and a couple of goaties that bless their hearts just needed a good home. So right now I have 42 goats.  But in the spring I have planned on dropping down to about 20 and only keeping my toggs and about 16 LaManchas.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Katie and welcome to DGI. Nice to have another crazy goat lady on here  I hope you have a good kidding season and you can get down to the number you want...staying theres another story.
Tam


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Tammy. I hear you :laughcry I have been walking through the herd TRYING to pick out who stays and who goes. :crazy


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

LaManchaLady said:


> Hey Audra!! I think I have seen you before :laughcry


Once or twice,LOL


----------



## burnettrracer (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to DGI!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there and thank you


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I had to reduce my herd not too long ago and it was super hard. It's great to have another 'Crazy Goat Lady' among us. You can watch me go insane, along with everyone else like I've done every year so far when the due date nears. lol  This is the first year (I hope) that I'll have LaMancha babies again. Last time was 20 years ago +. Last few years I've had Alpines. I have one alpine buck and one of his daughters and also an Alpine grade whether. Gracy's last kid, we've not been able to let go yet. I also have one LaMancha buck and two does. So a total of six right now. I hope to slowly go over to only having LaMancha's soon. We'll see how that goes. I get so attached.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL. Crazy goat Lady is whats I is. But of all of the goats I have the Manchies are my favorite. But ssshhhh dont tell the rest of my herd 

I am sure that we can go crazy together. I have babies due starting next month with the exception of 2 does that *MIGHT* have been bred when I got them and I have absolutely no idea when they would be due :crazy They are starting to bag up a bit now. Thank God for barn cameras and baby monitors, they make my life so much easier with the IDK cases. :laughcry


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome Katie, you have a lot of goats! I have 7 but 3 are babies from last summer I'm still doing prevention on. Yup, they're still sitting out there. My pet goat mentality is getting the better of me and I'm not proud of it. I love LaManchas too.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Laverne,

Yeppers have quite a few goat babies- but we have 5 family members who care for all of them. We work as a team here.  So I am fortunate for that.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

Warm Welcome!


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome. I know all about having too many goats. I have 26 with lots of babies expected. My DH only wants about half that. I sell some off every year to keep the numbers down, but always wind up with a base herd of around 25. It's so hard to pick who to sell, especially when you are using a new buck or two and just have to see what those boys do in the udder department.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

Kathie, I know what you mean. I sold a doeling a few years ago (even though I felt she was better than her sister who the rest of the family wanted to keep) and she ended up being the nicer 1 of the 2 and whooped our tooshies every time we showed against her. I wanted to kick myself in the rear every time I saw the doe. FINALLY cash talks and I got her back dance:

I always hate going through the herd and selling but it has to be done.


----------

